# No Audio in Phone Calls



## RockyC (Dec 6, 2011)

Ok, so I am running the ICS4BIONIC ROM 2-20. I was able to make and receive calls with no issues. But now all of the sudden there is no sounds for me nor the person I am trying to talk with. I still have sounds like music or alarms, etc. The only thing that has changed is that I added the 1% battery mod and the camera mod. I don't see how either of those could have affected this. Any ideas? I am probably going reflash the ROM, but I'd just like to know if anyone else has had this problem and/or if they know what to do about it. Thanks!


----------



## RockyC (Dec 6, 2011)

I disabled safe system (now back on stock GB) and the call audio went back to normal.

I re-enabled safe system to go back to ICS and it's fine! I solved my own problem. woohoo! lol


----------



## Duckkarl (Jun 16, 2011)

RockyC said:


> Ok, so I am running the ICS4BIONIC ROM 2-20. I was able to make and receive calls with no issues. But now all of the sudden there is no sounds for me nor the person I am trying to talk with. I still have sounds like music or alarms, etc. The only thing that has changed is that I added the 1% battery mod and the camera mod. I don't see how either of those could have affected this. Any ideas? I am probably going reflash the ROM, but I'd just like to know if anyone else has had this problem and/or if they know what to do about it. Thanks!


I found that my phone audio doesn't work when I have bluetooth turned on, but not connected.

Sent from my AXI0M *IONIC using RootzWiki*


----------



## RockyC (Dec 6, 2011)

Hmm, makes sense, but bluetooth was not turned on.


----------



## Steve6972 (Oct 7, 2011)

I believe this is pretty random with all of the ICS roms right now. I know it does it to me and i never turn on Bluetooth. Sometimes it will just stop working with bluetooth on or off, and a reboot fixes it every time. But im sure they are hard at work fixing the small bugs.


----------



## RockyC (Dec 6, 2011)

I wondered if it was just random. Thanks!


----------

